# MDF and paint



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey everone,

Have a question for you all regarding MDF and paint. I'm going to build some shelves for our pantry, I would like to use MDF and put a nice roundover on the facing edge. My question is I want to paint them white but I'm a little confused about the MDF and "liquid" specifically paint. Will the MDF expand if I get paint on the edge? 

I was planning on using some Kilz primer as the base and then go over that with the paint. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I use zinsser 1-2-3 primer.
first coat, then sand
second coat should be lightly sanded, then the finish coat.
Because zinsser is also a 'sealer', the finish coat should not raise the 'grain'.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I never had an issue with mdf swelling with paint. Do lightly sand between coats and they will come out nice and smooth. 

Red


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I only use oil based paint and no primer. Afraid that water based would cause it to swell. Especially on the cut edges. No experience to verify that, though.


----------



## Rick Mathison (Jun 16, 2010)

Seal your machined edges with a 50/50 mixture of glue and water, let dry, sand , prime and paint.

Rick


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

your good with the 1 2 3 primmer.

glue..........water................what
and

you should always prime b4 applying paint. water or oil.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Rick Mathison said:


> Seal your machined edges with a 50/50 mixture of glue and water, let dry, sand , prime and paint.
> 
> Rick


 
I agree with you this is what they (they being and internet search for advice) recommend for this product. I did this for about 100 sq ft and than use an oil base over the dried mixture...the glue is white or use titebond. You will need to lightly sand the edges before oil base paint. The mixture will make a tougher surface as compared to other sealers.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> I use zinsser 1-2-3 primer.
> first coat, then sand
> second coat should be lightly sanded, then the finish coat.
> Because zinsser is also a 'sealer', the finish coat should not raise the 'grain'.


 Cool, thanks for the product. I'll have to see if our local HD has it. 

However I did make a mistake, it might actually be particle board. I still have yet to go to the local HD and see what exactly they carry.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> I only use oil based paint and no primer. Afraid that water based would cause it to swell. Especially on the cut edges. No experience to verify that, though.


 I had the same concern.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Rick Mathison said:


> Seal your machined edges with a 50/50 mixture of glue and water, let dry, sand , prime and paint.
> 
> Rick


I think I remember reading something like that a while back, glad you mentioned it as i had forgotten about it. Thanks!


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you'd be surprised what you can pull off with mdf if paint is your look your after,

in 2000 i made a entertainment center that looked like a big nascar pit box, people thoght i hacked up a 10 thous snap on box lmao

glue and water is ?? mixed reactions with that resin works awesome though, sanding is where its at from there though the better you do the better it will look good luck


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

ihackwood said:


> you'd be surprised what you can pull off with mdf if paint is your look your after,
> 
> in 2000 i made a entertainment center that looked like a big nascar pit box, people thoght i hacked up a 10 thous snap on box lmao
> 
> glue and water is ?? mixed reactions with that resin works awesome though, sanding is where its at from there though the better you do the better it will look good luck


 That entertainment center sounds pretty sweet. 

Well there's a little history behind these pantry shelves and not that positive either. I want to do a really nice job on them so my wife (Carol) is happy with them. I think she will be as I have a couple of suprises designed in, things to help organization along with storage.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

All good advice and you might know this but just in case. MDF will sag if not supported good. Usually support cleats on thee back and both sides along with a 1 1/4" X 3/4" hardwood facing glued on which can also be the decorative edge.

Pantry shelves can get heavy and the front edge can get a little abused especially if you have little ones helping put groceries away.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> All good advice and you might know this but just in case. MDF will sag if not supported good. Usually support cleats on thee back and both sides along with a 1 1/4" X 3/4" hardwood facing glued on which can also be the decorative edge.
> 
> Pantry shelves can get heavy and the front edge can get a little abused especially if you have little ones helping put groceries away.


 Yep, have those in the design already. I had then planned no matter what type of material I used. I tend to be a little paranoid in that area. 

Didn't think about the hardwood on the front. Thanks for the idea!


----------

